# Salt craving



## nabernhardt (Nov 7, 2012)

would anyone have a suggestion for a ICD 9 diagnosis code for this diagnosis salt craving?
thanks


----------



## lqueve29@yahoo.com (Nov 8, 2012)

*Salt Craving*

Hi, 
I was checking for salt craving, and there's no salt craving ICD-9 codes in the book. In fact, I also check for symptoms (this is a Addison's disease symptom) and there's nothing there...
Do you have something else that could help with this diagnostic??? Because, in that case you would have another options to check for.

Have a nice day

Lisset


----------



## JANREI1 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am having the same issue- the patient is a 3 year old- I am going to use 783.9- nutrition, metabolic,developmental symptoms.  The child is craving salt and also licking metal...  Anyway it's the best one I came up with.


----------

